# Rachel Ray's 30 minute workouts or drinking game



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I kid you not I tried it tonight and I swear I lost 15 pounds. (OK...Maybe not 15, but me and my wife were laughing trying to keep up with her). Here is what you do:

1) Swallow your pride and turn the TV to food network.

2) Wait for Rachel Ray to come on the screen (usually a new Rachel Ray show starts every 10 minutes or so). It is best to start the workout at the very beginning of the show. 

3) Excluding cooking actions (slicing/dicing), mimic every other arm movement that Rachel Ray makes. For example, everytime she points at the camera, you must point right back at her. Everytime she makes that slashing movement of her arm across the screen (like when she says, "this is the absolute BEST..."), you gotta do it too. Everytime she does her snappy thumbs up or points at herself with both thumbs, you gotta copy that too. And don't forget the motion like an umpire would make calling someone 'safe' at home plate in baseball. The key is to be sure you do it JUST AS ENTHUSIASTIC as she does--and don't forget that silly chuckle she always does. "HUhh-Huhh"

I tell you, after doing that for 30 minutes, you will feel like you just did Kanye West's Work Out. 

This same thing can also be a fun drinking game. Choose a certain action and drink EVERYTIME she does it. The slashing movement and the chuckle are great for this game. (this is on topic--right?):beer:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sure, on topic, for the late night cafe.  You forget everytime she says EVOO you have to say Extra Virgin Olive Oil six times without tripping over your tongue.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Pretty funny.

I'm afraid I'm a little overdosed on Rachel.

If they'd put her in one of those plunging neckline blouses :bounce: they use for Giada, I might stick around longer but... oops, my wife is in the room looking over my shoulder. 

Never mind.

Mike


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

and if you screw it up, take a shot (or drink)

:beer:


----------



## gardenia (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for that... :lol:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Never saw Rachel Ray until this last week while I was in a room in Rochester while my wife was at the Mayo clinic. You're right! She's like on every other 10 minutes. I kept thinking, shes cute, but after a while, its like a drug overdose.

And why does she have to wear that fall?? Its SOOOOO obvious!

I kept wondering is she really like this or does she just do it for the show?

All that thinking used up a lot of calories too. My pants are much looser after a week of watching the Food Network. It was the only decent thing on a rather limited cable lineup to watch!~

And BTW, whose the one in the white clothes? She looks like she really doesn't cook, and nobody I know would wear clothes like that to cook in. They're not chef's whites for sure! IT seemed every show she was on, she was always in all white outfits!

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sounds like everyones favorite the uber cook Sandra Lee?


----------



## anxiouscowboy (Sep 13, 2006)

I was totally confused as to what she was saying when she says "EVOO" until you just typed it. At first I thought she was just trying to say it in italian and doing it very incorrectly. Then I was just confused. Me and my girlfriend have had 5 minute discussion on wtf she's saying and why.
mmm mmm... And I can't wait for Nigella's show

Favoroite Rachael Rey Quote? "YUM OH!"


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

Rachael Ray has "grown" on me. I didn't like her when I first started watching FN, but over time I've come to realize she's got some good stuff. Also, being originally from New England (both me and her) I can't hate her forever.

I'm trying to convince Mrs. Big Dog to browse Rachael's recipes as time is of the essence for us with meals, and we're kind of in a rut. That's a whole other topic though . . . . .


----------

